# PA - Owner shoots dog (GSD) for Accident in House



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Owner shoots dog for accident in the house - National German Shepherd | Examiner.com

*Gouldsboro, PA* - A 5 yr-old German shepherd was shot in the neck by her 25 yr-old owner after she had an accident in the house.
Daniel Stevens was arrested after concerned neighbors heard gunshots - and a dog's cries.​ 
Stevens admitted to authorities that he leashed his dog to control her, and then proceeded to shoot her in the neck - for having an "accident" inside the home.​ 
After she was shot, he placed her in a kennel to die.
Sadly, the victimized dog had survived the shooting, but was so severely injured that she had to be euthanized at the Blakeslee Animal Clinic
Unfortunately, though Stevens was arrested, he will most likely face nothing more than misdemeanor charges.​ 
Apparently State Representative Mario Scavello hopes for tougher animal cruelty laws - consider contacting him to find out ways that you can lend your voice to the cause.​

Cruelty such as that exhibited by Daniel Stevens must be punished with something harsher than a misdemeanor charge. Animal abusers must be held accountable for their deplorable behavior.​ 

Continue reading on Examiner.com Owner shoots dog for accident in the house - National German Shepherd | Examiner.com Owner shoots dog for accident in the house - National German Shepherd | Examiner.com​​ 
Dog Shot After Relieveing Itself in Owner's Home -- WNEP <----- Video


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Peoples' capability for cruelty never ceases to amaze me. May that poor girl rest in peace


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Each and everyday reading stories about animal abuse I only hope that there is a special place that these abusers will go to when they die, and that someday they will get pay back in some sort of way. My heart breaks for these abused animals,... there really is not anything else you can say but that poor puppy is now at peace.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

That poor dog...I hate to say it, but with an owner like that, it is better off dead. What a sad story.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Nothing people do suprises me any more.
Our current foster, Shadow was rescued buy a younger guy that was hired by a lady to dig a hole for her. When he asked what the hole was for and how big she wanted it, he was told to make it about 4X4 because she was going to put that dog over there in it. He kept on taking the grandkids toys and she couldn't catch him to get them back.
Thankfully, the guy told her to dig her own  hole and took her dog instead.
He's a total sweetheart.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I just cannot believe the heartless cruelty - I know it is out there - but it is just so astounding that people can do it....and what about the people who sell these dogs to people like this??? They don't care where they go either I guess....

Lee


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I shudder to think what if this guy has kids, and they have an accident in their pants... god what will he do then...

What a  idiot....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My gut reaction: let's go get him!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope he is shot in the neck by a drive by gangbanger, it would be so fitting. I hope he encounters a horrible life, may everything that can possibly go wrong in one's life occur to this a-hole.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What is wrong with people?!

Selzer, we are with you. Stark is packing his bags as we speak.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

Well living in a place like Gouldsboro isn't to far from Scranton or Wilkes-Barre, so hopefully*fingers crossed* he will get shot by a gang-banger.... its sad to say but this is probably the reason i choose my dogs over people every day... How could someone do that to an innocent dog... they have accidents oh well clean it up its the responsibility who take on while having a dog. People should have to fill out an application form everywhere and have references to verify they are able and mentally stable to care for a dog. Me and the dogs just watched Marley and Me last nite and seeing the love that dog had for his family(even though he was a crazy dog haha) was incredible... Oh well, it doesnt seem he deserved the unconditional love the dog would have given him anyways... May his soul burn in **** .... sorry i got caught up in the moment...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It makes me want to show up with about 20,000 other GSD owners, for a PEACEFUL demonstration, to get national coverage, lost the guy his job, and say we are marching on the PA capitol next to ensure that whatever bill they have going through to raise the penalty on scumballs like him, we want passed.

Unfortunately, the crime is so hideous, that some of us might not be able to contain our violence.

There is a problem when the maximum penalty for a crime is way too low. People feel that for justice to happen, they will have to administer it themselves, and take their chances when Justice comes to find them. 

I do not know what it is. Some acts of violence against dogs touch me deeper than others. If the guy killed the dog by shooting it for an accident. But shooting her, not killing her, putting her in her crate to die, that is revenge, way out of proportion to the crime. Who takes out revenge on an animal? It is mind-boggling. 

I want to have an accident with this guy's head and a vice. 

For some reason, the idea of revenge on a human is not so mind-boggling.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree with you Selzer... i think it boggles my mind more that if a human kills another out of anger they get locked away.. so why do they not take it as serious when a human hurts or kills their animals out of anger? how come they are only getting a slap on the wrist and a fine? Animals have feelings, the feel when they are hurt, or happy. Why is it any different then a human hurting? The laws today disgust me and I can only hope someone in PA sees this and makes sure he has an "accident" He is no better than anyone else who commited a horrible crime


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is the ultimate act of cowardice. A human being can fight back or run, even a child or infant can have neighbors or extended family come to its aid. But even if everyone does everything possible, the most that will happen to you is a slap on the wrist and a fine. Disgusting. What a big HERO, he needs a gun to wound a dog, cause it to suffer and eventually die. 

No risk, no consequences.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Geeze... the very least he could have done is shoot it in the head and end it. 

Why have a dog in your house if an accident sends you over the edge?

I heard just the other day from someone who was working at a house (construction) and the owner had a Pit Bull, while there the dog knocked a grill over and broke it, so the owner offered to pay someone to shoot it - while the guys working there offered to PAY for the dog and take it away, the owner said no, and paid someone to shoot him anyway. For breaking something. The owner didn't even have the balls to do it himself


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

That poor baby....my heart hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

selzer said:


> My gut reaction: let's go get him!


I know, I know, the Board does not condone violence....but Selzer I"m ready to go!!!! I think we have a few GSDS between us that might want to settle the score!


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Words can't even begin to express how that makes me feel!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

that makes me sick! i dont understand how people can be so cruel and heartless. Thats so incredibly stupid. Thats like the guy getting off work back home and someone cut him off so he followed them home and killed them a couple years ago. Something to ignorant and blatantly stupid, not to mention completely uncalled for. Sickening. Poor dog. Didnt deserve that.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would like to shoot him but start at the foot and work my way up!!!!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

:angryfire::angryfire::angryfire::angryfire:


Yep that about sums what I think. I am with Selzer.I am all for it!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

All I have to say is that pathetic waste of DNA is _extremely_ lucky I don't know where he lives. I would have NO problem making him suffer for what he did!


----------



## Sarah Rose (May 21, 2011)

I don't understand. Not only is doing something like this to an animal uncalled for....but to the people who think "it's just an animal..." don't statistics show people who treat animals this way usually go on to larger things, mainly things that involve hurting or killing another human being? So, you can look at it two ways. If you are an animal lover as I am, PLEASE give him a harsher consequence as he deserves it tremendously for doing this to that poor dog. If you are not an animal lover, PLEASE give him a harsher consequence, STILL, as he will most likely lose his control with another person and another person could end up where his poor pup is in the future. When a person has no proper consequences, it only fuels the fire and gives them motivation and purpose to keep doing what they are doing. He will continue to push the limits, until someday...some human being is murdered, and it can't be taken back. People like this make me sick. Honestly, he is a coward for doing this to his dog. I hope he truly gets what he deserves...but, in my opinion, what HE deserves the justice system probably won't allow.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Most of my posse is in California. 

Someone needs to be dipped in some very hot TAR, covered with feathers and run out of town on a rail. Not sure exactly what that run out of town on a rail actually means, but it sounds like it is probably pretty good for a jerk.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

This really upsets me! What a terrible human! They should get a minimum of 5 years max of 20 then should be required tomregister on abusive pet owners registry.


----------

